
How Face Detection Works - niyazpk
http://www.cognotics.com/opencv/servo_2007_series/part_2/sidebar.html
======
bantic
I gave a talk at Scotland on Rails last year about image processing in ruby,
including using OpenCV. Getting it working well with Ruby is a bit of a pain,
but it can be done. My fork of the ruby-opencv gem is at
<http://github.com/bantic/ruby-opencv> and examples of using it to do face
detection are at <http://github.com/bantic/image_labs>

------
bmalicoat
Nice article. Still a little bit tough to follow though. I actually just
finished getting OpenCV face detection working with Core Video in OS X, it's
accuracy is very impressive.

